# Aalesund - Stabæk (11.03.2016) Tippeliga



## Rainbow-Bet (Mar 11, 2016)

*Read full preview at http://www.rainbow-bet.com*


The Norwegian Tippeliga is back, and today the opening match is played at Color Line Stadion, Aalesund takes on Stabæk. The home side has lost a lot of important first team players from last year, while the visitors has a new head coach after last years success with Bob Bradley. In the opening match everything can happen.



Aalesund finished last season on a 10th place in the league, quite strong at home with 7-3-5. Have played 8 friendlies ahead of this season, the stats from these games shows 3-2-3. Aalesund's got a squad that counts 7 junior-players, and they've sold Dyrestam, Grytebust, Latifu, Matland, Bjørdal and James who all was regular starters. Among their signings goalkeeper Cramer and striker Boli must be the best ones. We think this Aalesund team isn't quite as good as last year. Here are all the transfers ahead of the season for the home team:



*In:*



Lars Cramer (goalkeeper) Kalmar

Mikael Kirkeskov (defender) Odense

Adam Örn Arnarson (defender) Nordsjælland

Marlinho (midfield/striker) Tigres dos Brasil

Edwin Gyasi (midfield) Roda

Franck Boli (striker) Liaoning Whoxin



*Out:*



Sten Grytebust (goalkeeper) Odense

Mikael Dyrestam (defender) NEC

Akeem Latifu (defender) Stal Dnipro

Jo Nymo Matland (defender) Royal Antwerpen

Magne Hoseth (midfield) Notodden

Henrik Bjørdal (midfield) Brighton

Leke James (striker) Beijing Enterprises Group



Aalesund has sold almost their entire defensive back line from last year, only centre back Oddbjørn Lie har still in the club. The transfer of Aalesund's top scorer last year Leke James (13 goals) is a big blow, but replacer Franck Boli is a similar player with his pace as his strength. Skipper Bjørn Helge Riise will be an important player for the home team through the season, and he'll soon be reunited with his big brother John Arne, who are in Aalesund ready to sign a contract. Only injury for Aalesund is their new signed goalkeeper Lars Cramer.



*Expected lineup Aalesund:*



Lie

Arnarson – Skagestad – Lie – Kirkeskov

Bjørdal – Hoff – Riise – Mos

Marlinho – Boli



Stabæk had a fantastic season last year under their brilliant head coach Bob Bradley, the American has now left the club and are manager at Le Havre. New head coach at Stabæk is the former Blackburn player Billy McKinlay, who was assistant manager for David Moyes in Real Sociedad. The away side finished on a strong 3rd place last year, with away stats showing 7-3-5. But they finished the end of the season a bit poor, especially after the sale of their top scorer Adama Diomande. Stabæk has played 8 friendlies before this season, these have resulted in 7 losses and only one win.



As Aalesund also Stabæk has promoted a lot of junior players from their academy up to their A-squad. The creative and great dribbler Yassine El Ghanassy who was amazing last year in the league has left the club, Ohi Omoijuanfo has been signed from Jerv to play in a similar role. Stabæk's still got one of the best goalkeepers in the league in Sayouba, and also a strong centre back duo in Skjønsberg/Næss. Luckily the lightning quick winger Ernest Asante is still in the club, he will guaranteed be an attraction in the league this year too. Here are the Stabæk transfers ahead of the season:



*In:*



Emil Ekblom (defender) back from loan

Andreas Hanche-Olsen (defender) junior dep.

Jeppe Moe (defender) junior dep.

Moussa Njie (midfield) Bærum

Emil Bohinen (midfield) junior dep.

Emil Dahle (midfield) back from loan

Shadrach Eghan (midfield) on loan from Twente

Ohi Omoijuanfo (striker) Jerv

Sebastian Pedersen (striker) junior dep.



*Out:*



Ville Jalasto (defender) HJK Helsinki

Anthony Annan (midfield) HJK Helsinki

Craig Henderson (midfield) GAIS

Yassine El Ghanassy (midfield/striker) Oostende


*

Expected lineup Stabæk:*



Sayouba

Race – Skjønsberg – Næss – Meling

Grossman – Gorozia

Asante – Issah – Ohi

Kassi



Aalesund's got a good history against Stabæk. The 13 last meetings shows: 8 Aalesund wins, 3 draws and 2 Stabæk wins. There's a lot of question marks ahead of this game: a whole new back four line at Aalesund and last year top scorer is sold. Stabæk has sold two of their best players from last year (Diomande/El Ghanassy) and also got a new head coach. We belive it's strange that the bookmakers operates with a odds value over 3.00 on an away win, in the first game of a new season. We bet on a Stabæk win today at Color Line Stadion.
*








Aalesund – Stabæk           2



3.55  Unibet

3.60  Bet365

3.60  bwin

3.57 Pinnacle

3.60  BetVictor

3.60  Betsafe

3.27  bet-at-home
*


----------

